# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Vriendin slikt de pil maar is bang zwanger te raken.

## JEwalts

Hallo,

Mijn vriendin en ik gebruiken sinds kort geen condoom meer, en mijn vriendin slikt de pil tegen menstruatie pijn maar is evengoed bang om zwanger te raken. Ik weet niet of ik dit met mijn huisarts moet bespreken maar misschien weet iemand er hier meer van.

Ze gebruikt Ethinylestradiol/desogestrel Richter 0,03 mg/0,15 mg filmomhulde tabletten. Kan ze als ze deze pil slikt nog steeds zwanger raken, of hoeven wij ons hier geen zorgen over te maken?

Ze slikt deze pil elke dag behalve in de periode dat ze ongesteld is.

Hopelijk kan iemand mij hier antwoord op geven.

Alvast bedankt.

----------

